# 2010 Keystone Outback 280Rs Like New



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

WELL BELOW BOOK VALUE!! ONLY $19,900

in Pensacola, FL

2010 Keystone Outback 280RS
Blue graphics

We love camping, and love this trailer and bought this trailer from all the comments on this website! We because of some big changes will not be able to use it very much and want to sell it while it is still in near perfect shape for someone else to enjoy. It is kind of sad but necessary. We will include our equalizer hitch, that pulls it like a dream. We used it maybe 5 times locally and it is very well care for. You will love the layout and design.

Call 8502619614


----------



## pigpen111 (Oct 23, 2010)

Is this trailer still for sale?


----------

